# Saddle to saddle



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

(I may have this stupid question, but I'll try anyhow because I've been thinking of it lately).

What do you get when you mate 2 saddles together? Do you always get saddle homers?

Am I right to say that saddle is a type of pattern?

Thanks!

Rod


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The genetic might be always the same until you change one of the breed...I think they always have the conflicts on colors but the pattern itself will be the same...What kind of saddle do you have? Is there any special breed of saddle?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> (I may have this stupid question, but I'll try anyhow because I've been thinking of it lately).
> 
> What do you get when you mate 2 saddles together? Do you always get saddle homers?
> 
> ...



Good question. I've wondered the same thing. There is a new Saddle club and that's what the guys/gals raise......saddles, so there's GOT to be a way to insure that you get saddles...........George is a member, so I'm sure he'll clue us in eventually.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I started out with 2 pair saddle fantails. I now have 15 *saddle* fantails.
So thats a real good question, I'd like to know the answer. Will all offspring be saddles?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have saddles, but I saw one at the pigeon show I attended and I found them beautiful. I got intrigued! I think George breeds them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*8 Different*

*Not all saddles breed true show quailty saddles for the show room. However you will get saddles that are still nice to look at and fly (SADDLE HOMERS)Now there are saddle breeds that have been bred for many years and they do breed true but they still produce some mismarks. There are 8 different white genes and there has been very little study on them, so if you are breeding from birds that carry more then one white color gene this makes it a little harder. The 8 white color genes are ALBINO White, PATTERN White, Migrational White, Directional Mutant White, PIEBALD White, Reversion to White, Recessive White, and Extreme Dilution White. So one can see that if one or both of the saddle birds is carring two or more of these different white factors or genes one can't be sure of the result having said all that I must point out that breeds that have been bred over hundreds of years and carry a true PATTERN white do breed true most of the time but many will not be good in the show room but still nice to look at *GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks George,
I didn't know that many whites. That reminded of me color chart which I was shown when I was about to paint my car. I can't decide which white I should get. LOL!

So basically breeding 2 saddles together gives most of the time saddles, but not always show quality? I am OK with that! I find them saddles beautiful birds.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*saddles*

I also have saddle fantails,(red/black) as far as mine go there has always been saddle young, however I know a breeder that will get saddles with say, with half a black wing. My say in this is, if they have a good history of being saddles, that is what you will most likly get. This breeder was going for all show qualities so it was not uncommon for him to off breed slightly for a better tail or temperment in its stand so IMO it will take time to get back to a true saddle (almost) every time. >kevin


----------

